# My 1 month old...rolls and scoots. WTF!!!????



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm schocked. WHenever I read those posts on the other boards about a 3 month old walking or a 6 month old talking I always roll my eyes and think "Yeah right".

Over the past few days, my son who JUST turned 4 weeks old......I've noticed that if you put him on his tummy and leave him, he'll scoot himself across the entire bed! And I also noticed that he seemed to be turning himself over. I thought "No.......it has to be the cat nudging him or the angle I'm putting him down at or SOMETHING" but today I saw it TWICE! He can totally roll himself from being on his back to being on his tummy!!!!!!! HOLY COW!!!!!!!

I'm just totally shocked at this..........totally. AND it freaks me out a little in terms of sleeping, because we co sleep and all. Weird weird weird stuff. Just goes to show you that no two kids are alike!!!!!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

WOW! What a strong little guy! Maybe he'll grow up to be the next Superman or something


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Anothermama, my daughter scooted across the bed, around her crib, and rolled over *consistently* from the time she was about 2-3 weeks old.

She was also high needs (and continues to be so and she's almost 17!), and sounds alot like your son.

My two that followed were nothing like their sister, in fact i thought they both had some sort of developmental delay because they did *nothing*, i even made an appointment with my ped. sigh. he told me theboys were "normal" and "on track" and that my daughter was, well, "advanced"


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

AH!!!!!!!!!!!! Well that DOES make sense!!!!!!!!!!! Actually last night I was skimming through Sear's "The Fussy Baby Book" in Borders and he mentioned something about that too.......there was a constant thread in that book about how high needs do everything with more intensity, require more attention to different developments, etc etc. That totally makes sense that maybe they'd be so high strugh they would do that physical stuff a little faster. Excellent point!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetbaby3*
Anothermama, my daughter scooted across the bed, around her crib, and rolled over *consistently* from the time she was about 2-3 weeks old.

She was also high needs (and continues to be so and she's almost 17!), and sounds alot like your son.

My two that followed were nothing like their sister, in fact i thought they both had some sort of developmental delay because they did *nothing*, i even made an appointment with my ped. sigh. he told me theboys were "normal" and "on track" and that my daughter was, well, "advanced"


----------



## prmom (Jun 14, 2004)

My ds#1 rolled over around 3 weeks and seems to be pretty normal. He is now nearing 3 years old and . My ds#2 has consistently rolled over since last week and scoots around as well. Ds #2 is nearly 3 weeks old. Both of my boys co-sleep with me and my dh and we have never had any problems.

I guess some babies just don't like to stay put...or perhaps it's their way of saying that they don't enjoy tummy time...who knows


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

You know, i think it is when they are all tiny like that and wobbly... both ds and dd rolled around at the 3-4 weeks mark, but then when they got some fat on them, they couldn't do it anymore... DD just started crawling at 9 months, and could roll from back to front until 7 1/2-8 months, but rolled everyday in those early weeks...


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sounds like my little one. I was giving her some much needed tummy time at about 6-7 weeks when I stepped out of the room & when I came back I couldn't find her







: Well wouldn't ya know it, she had scooted under the X-mas tree. I was shocked to say the least. I agree with CTMOMOF2 once there's a bit more fat they tend to slow down some.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

My ds was rolling the day after birth! lol. No kidding. I thought the nurse kept putting him on his side and I was getting really aggrevated with her when I watched ds roll over (he couldn't roll over completely though). The nurse saw it too and laughed and said "You're going to have your hands full".
Man, she wasn't kidding! Ds is and was a so called 'high needs' child. I don't really like to use that term but he's been quite....challenging! heh heh.
Funny thing is, he wasn't ahead of schedule on crawling/walking.

Liz


----------



## citizenfong (Dec 24, 2002)

Mine was doing both those things too. He was scooting frantically at 1 week old. He is a few days short of 3 mos and sits up indefinitely if he can hold your finger for balance. Also, he pulls himself up to standing.

Dh and I finally started comparing notes this week and discovered that neither of us is crazy, we have been seeing the things we thought we were seeing and just not telling each other (cause we thought we were making it up). He will point to each of us when asked Where's Mommy/Daddy/Brother. He nods "yes" and "no" consistantly (I've been seeing this for a month but refused to believe it was legit).

Are you ready to get in the bath?

shakes head no

But you love the bath! mom picks him up and lifts him in as he starts crying.
about 1.5 min later he poops in tub.

Where does it hurt baby?

pats chest. 30 minutes later throws up about a quarter cup of mucous (he's recovering from whooping cough and hasn't thrown up mucous in days).

Does Mommy need to change your diaper?

no

But it's been a while! I bet you're wet! except you're not...

Does Daddy love you? vigorous nodding yes with big grin on face.

spits up. Mommy does not get all of it off face. baby grabs diaper and wipes face off.

a week or so later, baby grabs diaper again, again after spitting up. Mommy says, Oh, can you show Mommy how you wipe your face? Yes, he can.

All I can say is that I hope we're wrong or that it's just because he was overdue or some freaky thing, cause, good grief. I mean, are you kidding me?


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Dd scooted herself backwards off the changing table at just a few weeks old and ended up in ER.









She was physically early with everything, and is now a fearless almost-two-year-old who will climb and go up and down any climbing apparatus - even ones that her big sister is cautious about. She is like a human tornado, always up to mischief, always climbing, always into everything. And always covered in bruises from her many falls, which she generally shrugs off as nothing.


----------



## fareal (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anothermama*
I'm schocked. WHenever I read those posts on the other boards about a 3 month old walking or a 6 month old talking
--snip--

Where can I find these posts about a 3 month old walking?


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

My ds is now 11 weeks and he too has been rolling since he was 4 weeks old. He would actually roll to his side at the hospital too... my mom was shocked! He is also always trying to sit himself up, and yesterday he sat unassited for about 2 seconds. I am soo not ready for this! My older ds was nothing like this as a baby. He is also getting 2 teeth on top already. His Dr. commented that he may crawl early so watch out!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My DD was the "normal" one when it came to milestones and she was/is my high needs child.

Both of my DS's rolled over from 11 DAYS onward. Oldest DS never crawled, but pulled up one day at 8 months old and took off running. Youngest DS is 4 months old and is scooting all over the place, and got up on his knees (but then started crying, he didn't know where to go from there!) He's still rolling all over, and he's a fat baby...almost 22 pounds!


----------

